# My story



## rustysoap (26 Nov 2007)

I'm 23yrs old, and semi-employed. I'm CONDITIONALLY employed by a security company right now, just waiting for my security license to come in from the ministry before they can put me somewhere. I've been fascinated by the armed forces for a VERY long time, I don't know why, but i have. My cousin and I used to have toy rifles when we were kids and we'd play army often. When I was 10 years old my friend and I made a pact that we'd both join the military (at the time we were both more interested in the air force). We went as far as contacting the air cadets but neither of our parents wanted us to do that because they thought it meant we automatically went into the military. When I was 14 I again wanted to join a cadet corps, but this time with the Army cadets, again, parents wouldn't let me. During an air show in 1998 or '99 the CF had a "show and tell" type at the airport (i think it was the airport, i saw planes taking off on a runway, not sure which airport it was though). Anyways, during this show, the CF had this mini-obstacle course, which I participated in. When i came out i said to my parents "If i ever want to join the military, DON'T LET ME!" I was 14/15yrs old, and VERY out of shape back then. Anyways, at the age of 15 my family moved to the U.S. (miami). There we had recruiters coming to the school every so often, that the idea of the military came back, so I did some thinking, and sent off for information packages to the US Army and US Marines. They had some promotion where they'd send you some kind of gift for giving your information for an information package. Anyways, We ended up moving back to Canada a year later, and 2 weeks after we moved, US recruiters showed up at the house i lived in in the states (my aunt's house). My cousin answered the door and there were 2 recruiters standing at the door. "Hi, We're such and such from the US Army, we're looking for Alex" "um...he's moved to Canada" "hahaha, yes im sure, now seriously, we'd like to speak to him, asked for an information package from the US Army" (i didnt know information package meant recruiters showed up at your door). So when my aunt and cousin told me this story, everyone asked me if i had a death wish, if im not happy with my life, things like that. I dropped the idea of the military for a while, and decided to be a cop, so I took police foundations at Seneca college in King City, to get some basic knowledge into police work and such. again my mom asked me if i had a death wish, why i want to risk my life so much and blah blah blah. 

Fast forward 3 years later, August 2006, I'm selling cars at a car dealership in Toronto, i sent for an information package from the CF. I fill it out, send it off. I dont hear anything from the CFRC for MONTHS, until December 2007. It was a Sgt. from the Mississauga recruiting office, calls my mom's cell, dont know how they got that number, said they've been trying to contact me for a while and this would be the last time and asked if i was still interested in the CF. I jumped out of my seat and said "yes, sir, i am" "great, we need to get a copy of your high school transcript..yadda yadda usual stuff, within a week and hand it in to us" (he didnt say yadda yadda but w/e). I let the week go through as my schedule was pretty busy and couldnt find the time to go to the board to get a transcript.  I sent for another application package a few months later after thinking about it some more, filled it out, got the high school transcript, and left it sitting there while i thought to myself if this is what I wanted for SURE FOR SURE!....co-workers criticizing me, 1 guy tried giving me orders and said "u gotta get used to it if ur gonna be in the army" "yea, well im not in the army YET, and you're nowhere near being one of my superiors, so take off eh" again mom freaks out "i dont understand why u wanna get yourself killed so much! i dont understand why you enjoy these things so much, u never grew up with guns, i raised you right" "yea, just goes to show all this sheltering of kids from violence and parents saying 'oh dont play guns, dont make a gun with ur index finger nd thumb, dont play g.i. joe, play with ken instead' (i didnt play with ken, i swear) does absolutely nothing" and anyways, she's given up now and has reluctantly accepted my choices in life. 

So after  few months of having that application sitting there, debating whether or not i want this, i went down to the CFRC and handed it in last week. I figure, i've had 10 months to think about it (this time), and it's been on my mind for as long s i can remember, why not go for it.

That's my story, long, and depending on how you see it, boring, interesting, maybe even a common story for most. Here's hoping it all goes good


----------



## kincanucks (26 Nov 2007)

Besides poorly written?


----------



## Gardiners1 (26 Nov 2007)

Good luck in your application process rusty and welcome to the site.  I am going for my medical this Thursday so HOPEFULLY I am not too far away from being accepted.  Just work hard at improving your physical fitness, even if you think you are fit it can always be better so read some of the great info on this site and work work work.

Good luck.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Nov 2007)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> . I fill it out, send it off. I dont hear anything from the CFRC for MONTHS, *until December 2007*.



Thats a week from now ......... >


----------



## rustysoap (26 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thats a week from now ......... >



lol, thanks, i meant 2006.



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> Besides poorly written?



proper story telling/writing has never been my strongest skill, i go all over the place


----------



## JBoyd (26 Nov 2007)

Well I wish you luck rusty. What are your 3 choices for trades? 

Also tell your mother that being in the military doesnt mean you are going to get yourself killed. My parents said the same thing, until I explained that in any job you can get killed, doesn't matter the odds. Personally (and this isn't meant to start a debate) I believe that if we are meant to die, then we will, no matter what we are doing at the time (basically that fate has a time for us, and nothing we will do can change that). If the CF is what you truly want to do, then go for it full steam, your family and friends will understand eventually. After all it is your life.. not theirs.


----------



## rustysoap (26 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Well I wish you luck rusty. What are your 3 choices for trades?
> 
> Also tell your mother that being in the military doesnt mean you are going to get yourself killed. My parents said the same thing, until I explained that in any job you can get killed, doesn't matter the odds. Personally (and this isn't meant to start a debate) I believe that if we are meant to die, then we will, no matter what we are doing at the time (basically that fate has a time for us, and nothing we will do can change that). If the CF is what you truly want to do, then go for it full steam, your family and friends will understand eventually. After all it is your life.. not theirs.



thanks jboyd, i've got infantry armour and artillery as my choices in that order.  I've told my parents that everytime she asks me about my career choices, i tell her that if im meant to day that day, i'll die whether it's in the military or in a cubicle at an office. When I was a kid i used to have a fear of death, i didnt wanna be alone cuz i thought i might croak and die and noone will ever find me, so my dad told me this made up story about how death'll find you regardless and when it's your time it's your time and you shouldn't go through life worried about it, so everytime they BOTH bring it up, i remind my dad about that story and it shuts him up pretty good, lol.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Nov 2007)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> thanks jboyd, i've got infantry armour and artillery as my choices in that order.  I've told my parents that everytime she asks me about my career choices, i tell her that *if im meant to day that day i'll die weather * it's in the military or in a cubicle at an office. When I was a kid i used to have a fear of death, i didnt wanna be alone *cuz* i thought i might croak and die and noone will ever find me, so my dad told me this made up story about how death'll find you regardless and when it's your time it's your time and you shouldn't go through life worried about it, so everytime they BOTH bring it up, i remind my dad about that story and it shuts him up pretty good, lol.



My god man.....english is not that hard


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Nov 2007)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> proper story telling/writing has never been my strongest skill, i go all over the place



Well, there is never a better momentthen now to start improving your writing skills. It will follow you all of your life.


----------



## Rayman (27 Nov 2007)

Yes and as people said (and I experienced) the old song remains true- "Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to be Cowboys." I talk of joining and my mom now tries talking me into college...and then I tell her how CF can help with that. Makes her flip right out.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 Nov 2007)

Good on you! I joined when I was 23 and I was selling cars at the time too. I remember going into my boss a crusty old guy of 50 something, fearing that he would tell me to get the heck out the minute I talked of going military. He sat back and smiled and said "Good for you. I always wanted to join and always regretted not doing it. Do it. See if you like it and if you don't your job is waiting for you." He was right....if you don't you'll regret it for the rest of your life.
Good luck with your application...go for it!


----------



## rustysoap (27 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My god man.....english is not that hard



Since we're nitpicking minor spelling and grammatical errors, I'll point out that it should actually be "My God, man. English is not that hard" I don't recall learning at any point that it was proper to use multiple periods to show an extended pause, and the word "English" or any other language for that matter, is supposed to be capitalized.





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Max.....my personal feeling is that alot of fiscal policie are written vaguely for a reason. It leaves room for managers / COs to make decisions depending on their budget situations.


It's spelled " a lot" not "alot." Alot should actually be used in a sentence like "You must complete the exam in the ALOTTED time." You wouldn't say "alittle" so why say "alot." Two seperate words. 

No disrespect meant whatsoever. I just felt the need to point out minor grammatical and spelling errors are things that just happen. I'm well-aware that the structures of my stories/writings aren't to "standard" (intro, body and conclusion), and I do have the occasional grammar/spelling brain-fart when I'm typing fast and off the top of my head. 



			
				IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Good on you! I joined when I was 23 and I was selling cars at the time too. I remember going into my boss a crusty old guy of 50 something, fearing that he would tell me to get the heck out the minute I talked of going military. He sat back and smiled and said "Good for you. I always wanted to join and always regretted not doing it. Do it. See if you like it and if you don't your job is waiting for you." He was right....if you don't you'll regret it for the rest of your life.
> Good luck with your application...go for it!


 Thanks for your kind words IN HOC SIGNO. 

*edited to add thanks to IN HOC SIGNO*


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Nov 2007)

To be fair to all involved, English is one of the more difficult languages to learn given the wide variety of "source" languages it has.  People in univeristy dangle participles and misuse simples words such as "good", "well" and "whom" all the time.  English words are rarely phonetic and grammar is a nightmare.

Anyway, congratulations to Rusty Soap.  I wish you well in your career.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Nov 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> To be fair to all involved, English is one of the more difficult languages to learn given the wide variety of "source" languages it has.  People in univeristy dangle participles and misuse simples words such as "good", "well" and "whom" all the time.  English words are rarely phonetic and grammar is a nightmare.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations to Rusty Soap.  I wish you well in your career.



try le french a bit la


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> try le french a bit la



I'm in the process of doing so right now. I've come to the conclusion that I will move to Australia, the English speaking nation with no bilingual needs.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Nov 2007)

Oui, le francais est difficile a apprendre, selon moi.  Mais, j'essaie le parlez pres'que tous les jours.  Je fait beaucoup des erreurs, je sais.  Aber, ich finde es am einfachsten, deutsch zu sprechen!


----------



## aesop081 (27 Nov 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Oui, le francais est difficile a apprendre, selon moi.  Mais, j'essaie de le parlez pres'que tous les jours.  Je fait beaucoup d ' es erreurs, je sais.  Aber, ich finde es am einfachsten, deutsch zu sprechen!



 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Nov 2007)

> Oui, le francais est difficile a apprendre, selon moi.  Mais, j'essaie de le parlez pres'que tous les jours.  Je fait beaucoup d ' es erreurs, je sais.  Aber, ich finde es am einfachsten, deutsch zu sprechen!



See?  I told you I make lots of mistakes!  (Though I think I got the German down!)  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Nov 2007)

> de  le





> ;D



Non, mon ami. Je croire que c'est *du*.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Nov 2007)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Non, mon ami. Je croire que c'est *du*.



No, i am correct

BTW "croire" is not right


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Nov 2007)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Non, mon ami. Je croire que c'est *du*.


See?  Not even my masters have mastered it 

I think, however, since I am saying "le" as the french equivalent for "it", then "de le" would be correct, no?  As opposed to "le" being the french equivalent for "the", in which case "du" would be called for.  Am I correct?  And I realise that participles HAVE been dangled!
(EDIT: though this does NOT make me a master, I do have a current profile in French: CBB.  I rock!  Actually, I don't rock, I just paint rocks...)


----------



## aesop081 (27 Nov 2007)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> I think, however, since I am saying "le" as the french equivalent for "it", then "de le" would be correct, no?  As opposed to "le" being the french equivalent for "the", in which case "du" would be called for.  Am I correct?  And I realise that participles HAVE been dangled!
> (EDIT: though this does NOT make me a master, I do have a current profile in French: CBB.  I rock!  Actually, I don't rock, I just paint rocks...)



Its going to take me a while to unf**k what you just said......standby  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (27 Nov 2007)

Ich bin nicht eine Sprache Spezialist, nur eine einfache Flieger


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No, i am correct



Bah, you're probably right, I was just going off this rule ici: http://french.about.com/library/pronunciation/bl-contractions.htm


> de + le = du





> BTW "croire" is not right



Je *pense* que?



> I think, however, since I am saying "le" as the french equivalent for "it", then "de le" would be correct, no?  As opposed to "le" being the french equivalent for "the", in which case "du" would be called for.  Am I correct?  And I realise that participles HAVE been dangled!
> (EDIT: though this does NOT make me a master, I do have a current profile in French: CBB.  I rock!  Actually, I don't rock, I just paint rocks...)



I'm going to go with CDN Aviator on that one... and step down, as my word smarts on both english and francais can be put to shame by both of you two ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht eine   kein Sprachespezialist, nur eine einfache Flieger Pilot.;D


"Nicht ein" can sometimes be used, but only to emphasise something.  For example, you could say "don't say anything else", but to really hammer home the point, "Not one more word" sounds a bit more emphatic.
"Sprache Spezialist" is good, but remember that in German, they add those words into one brand new word.  My favourite: "Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungsschild".  (Speed Limit Sign).
Use "Ein" not "eine" when you talk of yourself, unless you are female, in which case you would be "Fliegerin" or "Pilotin".  (Though I crossed out "Flieger", you could use it, but "Pilot" is more "korrekt", if you will.

_This German lesson brought to you by the City of Belleville for sending me to Germany for a year as an exchange student, and by Her Majesty, Elizabeth the Second, Queen of Canada, for sending me to The University of Western Ontario to study German (and Philosophy)_ 

;D


----------



## aesop081 (27 Nov 2007)

But i am not a pilot......i was trying for  "airman"

My German is pretty bad. Thats kind of sad for someone born there isn't it ?


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Nov 2007)

Then "Flieger" may not be correct either... Luftwaffemann?  I'm not sure.  Where's Ironduke?  What do you call a member of the airforce?  Luftwaffetruppe?


----------



## Shamrock (27 Nov 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My god man.....english is not that hard



If english ain't hard, tell me why what I said amn't wrong.


----------



## rustysoap (6 Dec 2007)

So i talked with CFRC on Tuesday to find out the status of my application, they said I needed to come in as some information was missing from my application (transcripts, and ID information). I went in today and got it settled, turns out they were looking at an old file of mine from a previous application that I didn't pursue and had forgotten about. They had the new application but hadn't started it yet, and in there were all the missing documents, so they re-opened my original file and I have my CFAT scheduled for December 11 @ 12:00pm at CFRC Toronto. I also changed that application as I've decided to go Reg Force rather than Reserve.


----------



## rustysoap (11 Dec 2007)

I woke up this morning getting ready for the CFAT, my ride calls me and tells me they can't pick me up, something came up. At this point, I won't make it to CFRC on time for the test, so I make some calles and arrange another ride. i get there on time and start the test when told to, I'm almost done the test, and my computer shuts off. They re-booked me for January 10th, so hopefully that one goes without incident. Things happen for a reason.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Dec 2007)

They do it on computers??      Wow, I remember using a pencil.....


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They do it on computers??      Wow, I remember using a pencil.....



Hell - E.R. Campbell remembers using a hammer and chisel on a stone tablet.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (11 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They do it on computers??      Wow, I remember using a pencil.....



I had a Quill Pen and papyrus! Why the heck do they keep changing things on us?? ;D


----------



## JBoyd (11 Dec 2007)

I did mine on paper, but I was not at a CFRC, was at a Res Detachment


----------



## Soldiergirl (11 Jan 2008)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> I woke up this morning getting ready for the CFAT, my ride calls me and tells me they can't pick me up, something came up. At this point, I won't make it to CFRC on time for the test, so I make some calles and arrange another ride. i get there on time and start the test when told to, I'm almost done the test, and my computer shuts off. They re-booked me for January 10th, so hopefully that one goes without incident. Things happen for a reason.



Hey I was just wondering how your test went???


----------



## rustysoap (26 Aug 2008)

Hey guys,

So, i had re-booked my CFAT for January 10th, but I had a family emergency in Panama and was out of the country at that time. I had called CFRC to cancel the test date and told them I'd call when I got back to re-schedule. When I got back, I had made a promise to my grandmother that I would not join the military as long as she was alive, so I called CFRC and told them I was still in limbo as to whether I wanted to go through with my application. I kept my promise to my grandmother and a few weeks ago I decided that I STILL want to pursue a career in the military, and scheduled my CFAT for August 26, 2008 @ 8am...today, in about 2 hours. So I'm getting ready to go to CFRC - North York to do my CFAT. Hopefully my computer doesn't shut off on me this time around. Wish me luck.


----------



## apache2001 (26 Aug 2008)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> So, i had re-booked my CFAT for January 10th, but I had a family emergency in Panama and was out of the country at that time. I had called CFRC to cancel the test date and told them I'd call when I got back to re-schedule. When I got back, I had made a promise to my grandmother that I would not join the military as long as she was alive, so I called CFRC and told them I was still in limbo as to whether I wanted to go through with my application. I kept my promise to my grandmother and a few weeks ago I decided that I STILL want to pursue a career in the military, and scheduled my CFAT for August 26, 2008 @ 8am...today, in about 2 hours. So I'm getting ready to go to CFRC - North York to do my CFAT. Hopefully my computer doesn't shut off on me this time around. Wish me luck.



Its a little too late to wish you luck but I hope everything went well with your CFAT.


----------



## rustysoap (26 Aug 2008)

Yep, passed the CFAT. The recruiter told me that I could have my medical as early as tomorrow, but the interview wouldn't be until at least September 27th. I have to check my work schedule to see when I can go in for the medical. Thanks for the well-wishing.


----------



## apache2001 (26 Aug 2008)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> Yep, passed the CFAT. The recruiter told me that I could have my medical as early as tomorrow, but the interview wouldn't be until at least September 27th. I have to check my work schedule to see when I can go in for the medical. Thanks for the well-wishing.



Congrats!  Search the site for help regarding your medical and interview.  You will have tons of help here.


----------



## rustysoap (26 Aug 2008)

already on it


----------



## rustysoap (27 Aug 2008)

Maybe you guys can give me some ideas here.  I told my family that I had done my CFAT and would be moving on with the process and should I be offered a job, I'd take it. My father said nothing, he's more of a "let's wait and see how this plays out" type of guy, my sister was on my side, my fiancee knew from the get-go and supported my choice to join the military, my mother on the other hand, starts laying guilt trips on me, telling me people in the military are uneducated, the government will always deploy the most inexperienced ones because they want them to be killed, why don't I find an office job which is much safer, etc (I'm sre you guys have heard your share as well). My argument with my mom went as follows: Why do you have to be so negative? Why would the government WANT to get their troops killed, why do you think I WILL die, this isn't PANAMA where the cops (Panama doesn't have a military, it's a national police and they look like military) are uneducated and corrupt, "and then you wonder why I never tell you anything, you'll always try and bring me down", Then when she kept throwing me her arguments again, which I've heard a million times over, I say "You know, what, you're absolutely right, I'm not going to bother arguing with you anymore, you're right, that's it!" "so you're not joining?" "I most certainly am! I'm not going to live my life regretting not going through with MY choice in life."

I don't know what else to do here. I'm going to join regardless, but it would be nice to have my family's entire approval _and support_ here. I know my dad would be behind me if I get in, as would my sister, my mom I know will continue with her guilt trips of bad health, nightmares, etc... How did some of you guys make your family members who didn't support you, finally support you?I don't want to get this job and leave for BMQ on bad terms with my mother. I'm thinking of sending her to a shrink or something, she relies to much on us (sister and I).


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Aug 2008)

I didn't have time to convince anyone.  I went to the RC, did medical, CFAT, swearing in, and was off to the CFRC in a 10 day time frame.  I went home and said "  I joined the army, see you in a couple of years."  That's an over simplification, but pretty much how it went.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2008)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> I'm going to join regardless,



Problem solved.


----------



## apache2001 (28 Aug 2008)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> Maybe you guys can give me some ideas here.  I told my family that I had done my CFAT and would be moving on with the process and should I be offered a job, I'd take it. My father said nothing, he's more of a "let's wait and see how this plays out" type of guy, my sister was on my side, my fiancee knew from the get-go and supported my choice to join the military, my mother on the other hand, starts laying guilt trips on me, telling me people in the military are uneducated, the government will always deploy the most inexperienced ones because they want them to be killed, why don't I find an office job which is much safer, etc (I'm sre you guys have heard your share as well). My argument with my mom went as follows: Why do you have to be so negative? Why would the government WANT to get their troops killed, why do you think I WILL die, this isn't PANAMA where the cops (Panama doesn't have a military, it's a national police and they look like military) are uneducated and corrupt, "and then you wonder why I never tell you anything, you'll always try and bring me down", Then when she kept throwing me her arguments again, which I've heard a million times over, I say "You know, what, you're absolutely right, I'm not going to bother arguing with you anymore, you're right, that's it!" "so you're not joining?" "I most certainly am! I'm not going to live my life regretting not going through with MY choice in life."
> 
> I don't know what else to do here. I'm going to join regardless, but it would be nice to have my family's entire approval _and support_ here. I know my dad would be behind me if I get in, as would my sister, my mom I know will continue with her guilt trips of bad health, nightmares, etc... How did some of you guys make your family members who didn't support you, finally support you?I don't want to get this job and leave for BMQ on bad terms with my mother. I'm thinking of sending her to a shrink or something, she relies to much on us (sister and I).



Right now you may not be able to please everyone in your family but I believe down the line they will be proud of you.  It is now up to you.  Prove them you made the right choice in joining the CF.  It will be an added bonus for you to always do your best.


----------



## dwalter (28 Aug 2008)

At least you have your sister and fiance on your side. It would be even harder if your whole family was against it. Your mother's reaction is a natural one, my mom wasn't thrilled about my deciding to join either, but as the process went on, she got more used to it. Now she thinks it is a good thing for me! Maybe all you have to do is just give your mom some time to think, she might come around without any intervention on your part.


----------



## rustysoap (29 Aug 2008)

Had a little heart to heart with her today about the matter after picking her up from work. She said she can't support my joining the military, to which I said "I understand your concerns, they're a mother's concerns, but I just ask that you support that I'd be doing something I want to do, and something that would make me happy." She said she has no other choice because I'm her son and I'd be joining regardless, so I said to her that I don't want her to feel that she HAS to support my decision because of that, but rather that she would WANT to support my decision because it's something I want to do and something I believe in. So she agreed on that point, and said she'd try to be more open-minded about the military and understand why I want to join. She may not be completely on the support wagon, but she's getting there. Hopefully like Intelligent Design said, she'll come around. 


*EDIT* By the way, I called CFRC today to book my medical, and got it booked for September 3rd @ 1pm, and my interview is booked for October 1st @ 1pm. Now, I was always under the impression that you had to pass one to get the other, was I wrong in making this assumption? I've read other people's stories where they had everything done in one day. I was expecting my application to take a few months from the date of my CFAT. I'm pretty excited that I can get it all done in pretty much one month. Before I know it September will be done and I'll have my interview. Hopefully the background/security check goes without problems. That brings me to my next question/concern...

I lived in Miami, FL for a little under a year (11 months) in 2000. When I did my application, the recruiter said that because I was out of the country for more than 6 months, that it COULD take up to two years to complete the security check, but on the form that asked where I was and for how long, it had a list of exempted countries (ie. commonwealth countries, USA, etc...), but he told me to fill it out anyways, even though the US was exempt. Would that be something that could delay my security check? I lived there from March 2000-February 2001, I was 15/16 and moved there because my parents moved their business there. I had no run-ins with the police, no problems at school, no job or anything. The only thing that would have my name is being enrolled in school, and if they share this info, a few requests for info into the US Army. US Army recruiters actually showed up at my door a week after coming back to Canada.


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Aug 2008)

Rusty, I had my medical and interview all in the same morning, so clearly it's not a matter of passing one to get the other. Furthermore, I believe the medical info has to go through a screening process in Borden, so the med tech is just the 'worker bee' and not the one making the decision on whether you pass/fail. I don't know if the CFAT has any bearing on whether you get the interview, either. I had my CFAT the day before the interview, but I know of people who did them the same day.


----------



## rustysoap (29 Aug 2008)

thanks for the response. Now, does anyone know if my 1 yr living in the states would have an impact on how quick the security check gets done? Like I said, I was 15/16 at the time, enrolled in high school, and that was it. No job, no run-ins with the law, just school and sports...


----------



## kincanucks (29 Aug 2008)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> thanks for the response. Now, does anyone know if my 1 yr living in the states would have an impact on how quick the security check gets done? Like I said, I was 15/16 at the time, enrolled in high school, and that was it. No job, no run-ins with the law, just school and sports...



Ask your CFRC/D.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Aug 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Ask your CFRC/D.



BEEEEEP...this is a recording....BEEEEEP...


----------



## rustysoap (29 Aug 2008)

i DID ask...below is the "transcript" of the conversation
Me: "The recruiter that was doing my paperwork last year had me fill out a form for being out of the country for 150 some odd days, but that was in the US, and I noticed that the US was on the list of exempted countries, BUT, I had gone to Panama for 4 months earlier this year, would either of those be an issue?" 
Recruiter: "What were you doing in Panama?"
Me: "Visiting family I hadn't seen in 14 years"
Recruiter: "As long as you weren't there for 185 days, that's fine...just don't mention it again"

but I was left unclear about if being in the US would be an issue as I was there for 11 months... I didn't want to ask or call again as he said "Don't mention it again"  ??? 

Sorry if I'm annoying some of you with these questions, I understand that asking the CFRC/D is always the best course of action for accurate answers, I just don't want to bring it up to him again if he said not to mention it again.


----------



## BC Old Guy (29 Aug 2008)

Often the Recruiters will get all the info they can on an initial contact, so that when the decisions are made as to who to bring in and when, then the info is available so that if additional steps need to be taken, those steps can be taken at that time.  

From what you've posted on your age and time in the US, there should be little or no delay.  If there is a requirement for additional information, you would be informed when they review your file for your interview.


----------



## rustysoap (29 Aug 2008)

BC Old Guy said:
			
		

> Often the Recruiters will get all the info they can on an initial contact, so that when the decisions are made as to who to bring in and when, then the info is available so that if additional steps need to be taken, those steps can be taken at that time.
> 
> From what you've posted on your age and time in the US, there should be little or no delay.  If there is a requirement for additional information, you would be informed when they review your file for your interview.



Very much appreciated, you answered my question/concern enough to put my mind at ease about it. THANK YOU for the informative answer.


----------



## grmpz1 (29 Aug 2008)

i remember when i was younger i was kinda irresponsible and lazy and all that stuff my mother used to be like u need to join the army so u can get some discipline in your life  and now that i am interested in joining she's all worried and all hahah fun times  :cheers:


----------



## aesop081 (29 Aug 2008)

grmpz1 said:
			
		

> my mother used to be like *u* need to join the army so *u* can get some discipline in your life



I am quite certain your mother said "you"


----------



## grmpz1 (29 Aug 2008)

haha you know I was trying to be as grammatically correct as possible but I guess I missed that one.


----------



## dwalter (30 Aug 2008)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> i DID ask...below is the "transcript" of the conversation
> Me: "The recruiter that was doing my paperwork last year had me fill out a form for being out of the country for 150 some odd days, but that was in the US, and I noticed that the US was on the list of exempted countries, BUT, I had gone to Panama for 4 months earlier this year, would either of those be an issue?"
> Recruiter: "What were you doing in Panama?"
> Me: "Visiting family I hadn't seen in 14 years"
> ...



The security clearance form wants you to list your whereabouts for the last 10 years so they can make the call on it. Just because the country is exempt doesn't mean not to include it. They still want to be able to draw a picture of where you have been in the last few years. It shouldn't however slow the process down much. The people who run into trouble are people who have spent a good deal of time in a country not on list of exemptions, and where said country is not in good diplomatic standing with Canada (ie won't share their records). In some people's cases that can hold up an application to the military indefinitely.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> The security clearance form wants you to list your whereabouts for the last 10 years so they can make the call on it. Just because the country is exempt doesn't mean not to include it. They still want to be able to draw a picture of where you have been in the last few years. It shouldn't however slow the process down much. The people who run into trouble are people who have spent a good deal of time in a country not on list of exemptions, and where said country is not in good diplomatic standing with Canada (ie won't share their records). In some people's cases that can hold up an application to the military indefinitely.



Just to clarify that a bit.  You must fill in the information, without any gaps in time.  If you lived in location A from Aug 1, 1999 to Feb 20, 2005 and moved to location B, the next date must be Feb 21, 2005.  If there are any gaps in time, then your Clearance is not processed.


----------



## rustysoap (30 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just to clarify that a bit.  You must fill in the information, without any gaps in time.  If you lived in location A from Aug 1, 1999 to Feb 20, 2005 and moved to location B, the next date must be Feb 21, 2005.  If there are any gaps in time, then your Clearance is not processed.



Thanks for the info, I didn't leave any gaps in terms of time, all addresses are accurate from street number, name, city, province/state, country, postal/zip code. Hopefully my security check goes without a hitch. I've never been in trouble with the law before, nor has any member of my family. It's easy to keep track of them because it's only myself, mom, sister, dad, dad's girlfriend and my half brother who's 2yrs old. I doubt my fiancee's family will be examined under a microscope, her immediate family has never been in any trouble of any sort. My credit history is decent, nothing to brag about, but nothing to worry about either. Feeling good about the whole thing. I'm anxious to get the process done so I can start my career and my life.


----------



## kincanucks (30 Aug 2008)

_I doubt my fiancee's family will be examined under a microscope, her immediate family has never been in any trouble of any sort._

I don't think you have to include your fiance's information but it has been a while since I have seen the form.


----------



## rustysoap (30 Aug 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _I doubt my fiancee's family will be examined under a microscope, her immediate family has never been in any trouble of any sort._
> 
> I don't think you have to include your fiance's information but it has been a while since I have seen the form.



No, you're right, I didn't have to put any of her information on the forms. I was just saying that there's no skeletons in this closet or anyone close to me, so the check should go through without issues.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Aug 2008)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> I was just saying that there's no skeletons in this closet or anyone close to me,



That you know of. Thats why they are called " skelletons in the closet". If you knew about them.......they wouldnt be in the closet.




> so the check should go through without issues.



If something can go rong, it will. Brace yourself.


----------



## rustysoap (31 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If something can go wrong, it will.



That IS true as well. Though a little positive thinking never hurt anyone.


----------



## rustysoap (1 Sep 2008)

I've been reading up on the medical the past few hours, and I came across the threads about visual acuity. Unfortunately, I do need corrective lenses, I wear contacts but have no eyeglasses. Now, I haven't been to an optometrist since 2003, when my prescription was -3.25 in my right and -3.75 in my left eye. In 2006 I was looking into getting laser correction done, and they had told me that I had 20/200 vision. After reading some of the threads and searching on Google, I've noticed that my prescription would potentially disqualify me from infantry, but the 20/200 (2006 being the latest reading I got on this) would be enough to squeak me through a V3 rating. I've had my contacts off for about 3 weeks now, and can see alright in the day, no real strains or anything, night, a little different story, but not too bad. Seeing as how I had called to get my medical booked on Friday, I wasn't able to book an appointment to see an optometrist. I took a break at work and visited a few optometrists in the area asking to see if I could book an appointment with them for that day after 4, but all of them were either booked, or the Dr. wouldn't be there after 4. I worked on the weekend, so I couldn't do it then, I even tried switching some shifts with others to be able to go, but nothing happened. HOPEFULLY, I can see an optometrist tomorrow, the day before my medical, so I can get an updated prescription, since the CFRC/D asked me to bring a prescription in on that date. 

Question: If I'm unable to bring in a prescription, would I have to re-schedule my appointment or can they work around it (ie. I send it to them later?) I'd ask the CFRC/D, but they're closed right now. I plan on contacting them tomorrow, but your *constructive* thoughts and opinions on the matter would be appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

Bringing in your prescription simply simplifies and hastens the completion of your Medical File.  If you don't have it, and it must be in your file, then you have put a delay on the process.  Your file will be incomplete and thus become more open for errors further down the road; ie. missing documents, misfiled documents, etc.  If at all possible, ensure that you have all of your documents with you to complete your Files when the times require them, not only for your Medical, but for all other portions of your Enrolment Processing.


----------



## rustysoap (1 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Bringing in your prescription simply simplifies and hastens the completion of your Medical File.  If you don't have it, and it must be in your file, then you have put a delay on the process.  Your file will be incomplete and thus become more open for errors further down the road; ie. missing documents, misfiled documents, etc.  If at all possible, ensure that you have all of your documents with you to complete your Files when the times require them, not only for your Medical, but for all other portions of your Enrolment Processing.



Thanks for that, I've got tomorrow off, so I'm gonna be going from optometrist to optometrist to see if someone is able to see me before the medical.


----------



## rustysoap (3 Sep 2008)

I had my medical done today. Have you ever noticed that when it comes time to pee in a cup, you somehow manage to get JUST THE RIGHT amount for the sample, even if you didn't feel you had to go pee? It always seems to happen that way for me. Anyways, I was told that, as i expected from reading some posts here, my vision disqualifies me for infantry, armoured and engineers, which were my 3 choices. He did give me a form to take to my ophthalmologist  or optometrist so they can get an accurate reading of my vision. Also, he did three blood pressure readings, the first two were 152/87 and the last was 148/80, so he gave me a form to take to my family doctor, asking them for their evaluation and opinion. He said that it shouldn't be a concern, he doesn't think it's anything to worry about, but given my family history it's better safe than sorry. His exact words: "If it weren't for that, you'd be good to go. We'll see what happens when you send those in to me"


----------



## Shamrock (3 Sep 2008)

rustysoap said:
			
		

> Have you ever noticed that when it comes time to pee in a cup, you somehow manage to get JUST THE RIGHT amount for the sample...



That is because there is an internal mechanism that says, "If I overflow this cup, I will get pee all over my fingers."


----------



## rustysoap (5 Sep 2008)

So, I went to go see the Optometrist today and had him fill out the form I was given by the WO who did my medical. On the form he put I had 20/100 in one eye and 20/200 in the other eye. Looking on Wikipedia, 20/100 translates to 6/30 and 20/200 translates to 6/60. Looking at previous posts (by using the search function  8)), I found that for V3, a minimum of 6/60 is required. Seeing as how I have 6/30 in the better eye and 6/60 in the OTHER eye, I would assume that means I meet the V3 minimum for combat arms. Can anyone correct me on this? "Call the CFRC/D and ask them" Yes, I know I should call and ask, however it is 7:11pm on a Friday, the CFRC/D is looooong closed and won't re-open until Monday, so hopefully someone here could help me out and fill me in. Here's what the doc wrote.

Sphere    Cylinder    Axis
OD-3.00    -0.75        176
OS -3.50   -0.75        151

"Use search function, this has been answered many times before" I know, but I'm still confused because the other posts say that -3.00 and "less" would classify me as a V4, but, 6/30 and 6/60 would put me in the V3 category...suggestions/help?


----------



## rustysoap (27 Sep 2008)

I've got my interview coming up this Thursday. Really psyched about it. I've got the Interview Preparation form printed out, started filling out some of it here and there. Now, I never received an interview package from the CFRC/D directly, is there anything else I should have that would need to be filled out, besides the prep form? I'm really looking forward to getting this interview done and starting the "waiting game."


----------



## BC Old Guy (28 Sep 2008)

Last year Recruiting revised the required paperwork to be submitted, and provided for a more standardized approach across the country.  Then the website was modified to support the new standardization, and to reflect the increased capability of the chat room.  While some CFRCs/Dets may still use the interview prep form, it is not current, and may not be available in the future.

It is a good guide, and helps prepare you for your interview.  You should know about your occupation choices, not only for the interview, but so that when you attend occupation training, you are not dismayed at finding out (too late) the details of the occupation.

Talk to the staff at the CFRC/Det to see if they have any specific items / preparation that they specifically require.


----------



## rustysoap (1 Oct 2008)

Interview tomorrow, excited but not nervous. Hopefully it all goes well. It's at 1pm. I'll let you guys know how it went when I get it done.


----------



## rustysoap (2 Oct 2008)

Had my interview today, went pretty smooth. I was surprised to find out that they had already done the background check on me, I thought that was done AFTER the interview. Anyways, he had asked about my credit as it is pretty poor, but I explained that I had made arrangements to consolidate them and pay them off. He continued with the interview, took a break once it as done, had me read the drug and harassment policies, called me back in, and proceeds to tell me that I am "eligible and competitive" but that they'd be putting a condition based on my credit. They want to see 3 payments done to show that I am making an effort to settle my debts an that I have it under control. He said that it doesn't have to be 3 months, that it could be 1 payment a week an that was good enough to satisfy them. The 2nd payment comes out tomorrow, an the third will be the week after, so once I get those done I'll give them the proof and hopefully take it from there. Excited to get past this. Now hopefully everything goes smoothly from here on out.


----------

